# rsync daemon problem



## gnoma (Nov 30, 2009)

I can connect with telnet to port 873 on the local machine 127.0.0.1 and also 10.0.0.12 but from 10.0.0.1 when I try to do something with rsync it tells me 

```
rsync: failed to connect to 10.0.0.12: Operation timed out (60)
rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [sender=3.0.4]
```
I am sure that the /usr/local/etc/rsyncd.conf is fine configured becos 2 weeks ago it worked fine but now it doesn't.
I tryed to restart the rsync daemon and iven deinstall and install again.


```
archive# ps auwx | grep rsync
root     1103  0.0  0.0  3960  1556  ??  Is    5:51PM   0:00.00 rsync --daemon
root     1182  0.0  0.0  5900  1160  p0  RL+   6:05PM   0:00.00 grep rsync
```
That meens the daemon is working. So I looked at the logs and there it says.


```
2009/11/30 17:22:06 [1683] rsyncd version 3.0.4 starting, listening on port 873
2009/11/30 17:22:06 [1683] bind() failed: Address already in use (address-family 2)
2009/11/30 17:22:06 [1683] unable to bind any inbound sockets on port 873
```
So what should I do? Anybody knows the reason and fix?
Thank you


----------



## ohauer (Nov 30, 2009)

maybe there is a crashed rsync in the background.

look what is running on port 873 with the command:
`# sockstat | grep 873
root     rsync      1001  4  tcp6   *:873                 *:*
root     rsync      1001  5  tcp4   *:873                 *:*`

kill this process and then try to start rsyncd


----------

